# Pinch me, I must be dreaming!



## MissouriBassin (Feb 14, 2007)

As I posted before I haven't been fishing since sometime in november. But looking at the weather forecast for the KC area, It is supposed to be in the 50's every day next week! Sure is a change from the current 17 degree temp with snow covering the ground. just to help paint the picture, here is a pic looking out my front door right now...







Next weeks forecast...

Monday- 53 partly cloudy
Tuesday- 54 with a few showers
Wednesday- 56 with showers
Thursday- 53 mostly sunny
Friday- 54 partly cloudy

If this actually occurs, I will be ecstatic and will definitely hit the water as much as possible. On top of the awesome weather, I am off all week!


----------



## Jim (Feb 14, 2007)

We just had 5 inches of snow dumped on us. Then it started to sleet half snow and rain. The best part is that they say that a deep freeze is on its way making for a wonderful commute to work. Im moving to Texas.


----------



## MissouriBassin (Feb 15, 2007)

Got room for two, Splash? I have been seriously thinking of taking a trip south for a few days to soak up some rays and get some good fishing.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 26, 2019)

I hate winter


----------



## lovedr79 (Sep 27, 2019)

heck opening day of archery season is next saturday here. its supposed to be in the 90's next week......


----------



## 1960 yellowboat (Sep 27, 2019)

GEEZE!
You have snow already?
Here's what it look's like today,9/27/2019


----------



## GTS225 (Sep 27, 2019)

Hey, you guys! This thread was started back in '07.

Roger


----------



## LDUBS (Sep 29, 2019)

GTS225 said:


> Hey, you guys! This thread was started back in '07.
> 
> Roger



Haha. Must be an oldie but a goodie. 

Was in the 90's here up until Saturday. It is cooling off, but still in the 70's & 80's.


----------

